# 1977 Seiko Diver 6309-7040



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi all,

I've purchased a 1977 Seiko 150m Diver watch locally and have some question marks over it.

It is on a rubber strap, has an orange face and a perpetual date calendar in English and Roman numerals. The hour markers are in white with a downwards triangle at 12 and larger rectangles at 3, 6 and 9.

It was in a real state when I got it. One thing I noticed is that while the crown works it doesn't screw in and remains out. Also...

The face is worn in places ie the word "automatic"...how is this possible in a sealed unit?

The illuminated hour markers (which still work) seem to be painted on...is this correct?

The crown and bezel turn but seem to grind on turning...could this be dirt?

The back has a sort of sealant around the case back, is this normal?

If it does turn out to be dirt grinding it would it be alot to have it cleaned and can anyone point me in the right direction for that?

Lastly, I have a 2000 model 200m diver in super condition, is the 1977 orange diver as collectable/valuable as the 2000 model? Does anyone have experience of the 1977 diver? It feels more solid and is certainly bigger...I'm thinking on which to keep...

Hopefully someone can answer my newbies questions :nerd:

Cheers


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hello,sorry to be the bearer of bad tidings,but it sounds as though you have bought a bastardised watch,essentially it means somebody has modified or (customised)the watch to their own tastes,aftermarket dials and hands are available for these watches and are quite commonly fitted,although not always well.Some pics would definitely help get to the bottom of your watches history


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Ha! Well during my investigations I managed to work out that my original 2000 model automatic diver is actually a fake! I thought it was weird that it kept on ticking and keeping good time even when not worn...turns out it's got a quartz battery!

Never mind...the frankenstein...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

yep....hand painted dial....and i hope that its not glue on the rear of the case back :hammer: theres loads of these around and they all seem to come from the phillipines or taiwan......


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

I bought one a while ago to have a mod done & it looked ok from the outside but when Mike (Newby) opened it up it was full of glue (used instead of the correct gaskets / rings etc) - Cost me extra to have all that put right & the proper rings etc fitted - As Shawn said avoid the Philipines et al unless the seller comes recommended by someone who knows their stuff ... Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Funny thing is guys...this one was a local purchase! The watches I've bought from the Phillipines have been 100% excellent! Oh well, first Feiko and first poor mod in one night...I like to get bad experiences out of the way!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

levon2807 said:


> Ha! Well during my investigations I managed to work out that my original 2000 model automatic diver is actually a fake! I thought it was weird that it kept on ticking and keeping good time even when not worn...turns out it's got a quartz battery!
> 
> Never mind...the frankenstein...


Unfortunately I have to say that that looks a bit grim - it looks like the case back's glued on, though it could be that the glue has been used to seal the case back instaed of a gasket - in which case the caseback threads might still be ok. I'm not sure what's happening with the crown at all but if case threads are knackered then the case is junk as the threaded insert (the bit the crown screws onto) can't be replaced. If the threads are ok then you might get away with a new/good secondhand crown. The less said about the dial & hands the better - bin 'em & buy a custom set from Yobokies or Noah over on the Seiko & Citizen Trading Post - or just put the watch in your parts box & use it as spares for a future purchase/project.

Shame really as 6309's are excellent watches & my favourite vintage Seiko diver


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Yep, paul's right, the 6309's are the nuts. The case size is just about right in my opinion. It might be able to be salvaged yet tho. Best to send it to someone to hava look. Is it keeping good time? Does the movt move freely? Movt's can be got with little problem, and as paul said, yobokies does replacement parts to. I may be able to help u out parts wise tho mate if u do want to "mod" it and i have a few spare movt's kicking about to. Let me know


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks so much for your replies guys even if they have confirmed my worst fears!

The funny thing about it is that I can set the time and date no problem and when worn the watch works perfectly and is still more impressive than my Feiko diver!

The only problems are asthetic ie the glue residue, the grinding besel and the sticky out crown. I fear if I put the watch in to have these investigated or corrected the whole ball of string might unravel. As it stands I have a working diver that when worn has a slightly worn face, a sticky out crown and a grinding bezel...perhaps if I popped a bit of WD40 into the bezel and ignored the rest I could just wear it? :yucky: then again I might just keep it for spares...

The good end to the story is that I know the seller and he's offered me a full refund and to keep the watch...happy days

PS: Thanks for the offer mrteatime...I personally wouldn't be able to take it apart and put it back together but my brother in law is a fully paid up hierologist so I might enquire with you in the future :thumbup:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

personally, i think it's a replacement dial and not a re-paint job as the date window is not chamfered as they normally are on the genuine article....

but for all that i think it looks good in orange and full of wabi....

if the grinding is coming from the bezel, you can pry it off, wash it clean then replace the ball with the very small ball of a biro pen and the spring from a springbar (that holds the strap in place) will put the preload on the ball....

john :thumbsup:

BTW, i hope your bro in law is a holologist and not a hierologist!! :naughty: :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

johnbaz said:


> personally, i think it's a replacement dial and not a re-paint job as the date window is not chamfered as they normally are on the genuine article....
> 
> but for all that i think it looks good in orange and full of wabi....
> 
> ...


Cheers John, I'll give it a bash...

I think we're both wrong and he's a HOROlogist lol...


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

levon2807 said:


> johnbaz said:
> 
> 
> > personally, i think it's a replacement dial and not a re-paint job as the date window is not chamfered as they normally are on the genuine article....
> ...


HA HA HA!!!!

you got me there (i usually check my posts for spelling etc :umnik: :blush: , obviously not this time :groan:

cheers, John :clap:


----------

